# Research, Current Studies, for females IBS C in SLC UT



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

http://www.users.qwest.net/~clinicalresearch/studies.html I was told about this research study for IBS, my friend cut out the artical and gave it to me, I wanted to do this, but I am IBS D. So I thought I would post it here FYI.Intermountain Clinical ResearchSalt Lake City, UTCurrent Studies (as of 5/21/03)Call 532-4526 - 9:00 a.m.-4:00 p.m., Monday thru FridayIRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME Females, ages 18-65, with irritable bowel syndrome and constipation are needed to participate in an investigational drug research study. Qualified participants receive study medication and study-related medical care at no cost and will receive up to $450 for participating in this investigational drug study.I did this once for reflux, got payed and some good medicane that worked real good.After the study I went to my dr and told him what I wanted. It was new on the market. I loved it, it took care of my heartburn for 24 hours.This was a few years back I think it was prevcid.Lindalu


----------

